# Puppies are so cute.



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

This is a pair of females 4 weeks old. They are Akbash but look like Bulldogs! I can't believe how fast they are growing. I sure want to keep one but who needs four guardians on 20 acres.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Really Adorable!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, puppies are so adorable...


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, puppies _are_ cute.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

They are too cute! I just read on another thread recently of someone who runs 7 dogs on 2 Â½ acres. Not that I'm trying to enable you or anything.....


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

Right now they aren't any trouble but I have to remind myself what all my last puppy chewed up and drug off including the wiring harness and fuse box on my tractor. I have resigned to the fact you have to take the bad with the good.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

My Akbash puppies came from a place where 2 mama's had their litters on the same day! 21 puppies! I don't know if my two are full or half siblings. He said they went to the closest mama. Can you imagine! There were 11 puppies still there when I got mine and that was an over load.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

They are 4wks? They look so big, lol. So very cute!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Puppies are very cute, but it takes a lot of time/work/energy to get them from puppyhood to become a good trained adult dog.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

pups taken early have troubles sometime. might be good to keep both together. Sounds like a good excuse to me.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

They are gorgeous! If we were living on our property already, I'd be ready to get one, or both, from you. Be still my heart! 

LuLu


----------

